# Hello from Wales



## mark e (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi im Mark with wife Donna and 10 year old Georgia. Started tenting, liked it so advanced to a £4500 caravan and hated towing, kept it sited for 18 months then sold it. Bought the tent stuff again, with a little trailer because at the time me and the misses only had 1 litre cars each, so paid £200 for a towbat on her kia picanto.

Anyway bought this recently but havent taken delivery yet. Dealer is putting new MOT on it for me. 1 owner with 11,000 miles and a complete minter, inside and out. 2.8 td, pas.   Cant wait to start " wild camping ". Oh yes a rottweiler puppy as security


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 5, 2007)

hi cracker van enjoy wildcamping


----------



## loubylou (Oct 5, 2007)

*Hello*

welcome!
Great van. 
we have had similar pasts, as we started with an old frame tent then moved on to a new nylon one, but it was too cold, so we bought a trailer then used the old frame tent, never fancied a caravan so bought our first van, which was a bay vdub, but recently moved to a toyota Hiace (you get more for your money).  Enjoy wild camping!


----------



## roifromnwales (Oct 6, 2007)

croeso mate 
and plenty of wilding to you
maybe our paths will cross
from a goggy


----------



## gillr49 (Oct 6, 2007)

<P align=center> </P
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



to A LOVELY FORUM


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

*Nice van*

Looks a very nice van Mark e


----------



## lenny (Nov 6, 2007)

*nice rig*

Hi. Mark and Donna.  If I brought this van home and showed the wife,I think this would cure her nervousness.
Regards.  Lenny and Christine.


----------



## cipro (Nov 6, 2007)

Wecome Mark and Donna nice van, i also have a CI MH second one in 4 years like them a lot. All the best with yours


----------



## Charlie-boy (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice.. and welcome. Rear lounge.. mid diner... I like it....


----------

